# Caesar Creek is it worth the drive?



## fishymcgoo (Jul 20, 2005)

I have heard good things and i am thinking about making the drive from Cincinnati? Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## gstrick27 (Apr 14, 2004)

head southwest and dont stop till you get to kentucky lake, there is a reason its called the dead sea on 73


----------



## mcmd8700 (May 21, 2004)

Head to KY Lake...just got back from there. That place can spoil you in a hurry.


----------



## Pendragon (Apr 14, 2004)

I love to hear that people think CC lake is the dead sea. Used to think that myself. True, I do not target Bass. Mostly fish for crappie, white bass, saugeye and occaisionally for blue gill and muskie just recently.
This is a tough lake to fish. But, if you use a boat, electronics, and are willing to not see your target, then it can be very productive. I have posted this before. If you see structure, then don't fish it. Use electronics and fish deep. Think light line and small baits. 90% of the fishermen have their backs to 90% of the fish. That says it all. Live bait usually outfishes artificial. Look for drop offs, shelves, channels, humps, etc...... This is a great lake to fish, but you have to put in your time to figure it out and be willing to change your tactics. I can go to KY lake or Dale hollow and fish traditional tactics and hit a bass or two. Those techniques will not work in CC lake. Think differently. Remember that you will catch fish for one of three reasons: They are hungry, reaction strike, or you made them mad and they just hit the presentation.

Fish on!!

This is a tough time of year:
Muskie, Saugeye, Strippers, White Tail Deer....So many options so little time!


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Way over-pressured. Go to Cowan, Delaware, Alum or Kenlake.


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

Pendragon and I have exchanged ideas about CC in the past. As far as I am concerned, it's not worth the drive out of my driveway. The lake may in fact be a great lake for someone with the time and ability to look for the fish there. I for one prefer to go somewhere and catch fish all the time. I don't bother to go there- boat traffic in the summer is hoorendous and the lake has simply proven to be a very poor bass lake. I don't fish C&R for bluegills and crappie and don't particularly want to meat-fish so I just don't go there. 

Maybe in 10 years if the muskie population really catches on I will be tempted to go hunt a gator but until then, Pendragon can have it. More power to him- I wouldn't go out of my way to fish it. 

UFM82


----------



## lazy (Apr 10, 2004)

I agree with Pendragon , its a hard lake to fish and you have to be willing to put your time in to learn the lake. Thats why they call it Fishing and not Catching.

Dallas


----------



## harrison08 (Oct 4, 2004)

My dad and I fish Caesars Creek quite a bit. I agree that the boat traffic can be terrible. But, for the most part, we do catch what we are in search of. Usually, that is crappie. It isnt always easy to find them. Hey, thats why they call it fishing and not catching, huh? I prefer that people think its the dead sea as well. Means more area for me to cover. 

Good luck wherever you go!



Harrison08


----------



## Paul Anderson (May 20, 2005)

If you target them, then it might be worth it right now. Quite a few fish have been caught recently, and some of them have been quite large. Good Luck


----------



## Pendragon (Apr 14, 2004)

I have very limited muskie experience. I targeted them one time at CC lake a few weeks ago. Within 45 minutes.....had one on. Got off in the next 5 seconds but it was exciting. Best advice was from Tom Dietz. He is the manager up at Gander Mountain in Dayton (actually Huber Hts). I asked him for two lures to throw and he gave me good advice....or I got lucky. Either way it was great. October and in to november should be good. Now just have to figure out a pattern for them muskie.

I agree with UFM82. If you want to target bass...then CC lake is not for you. I don't know of anybody who can say they catch a big bass or lots of bass every time out or even frequently at CC lake. I can go to Dale Hollow in August with water temps in the low 90's and catch a few 3 - 4 pound smallies. Even my 8 and 10 year old daughters have done it. Yes with my guidance, but still......
But then again, I have not tried to establish a pattern for the bass. In fact, it was not until about 6 years ago that I started studying just the south pool and really trying different patterns and techniques, that I found ways to consistantly catch Saugeye, Crappies, and WB's. Incidently, I have also caught many drum. It has taken a long time and I feel confident enough to go. Still, some patterns won't work and I have to establish a new one. That is fishing!

Fish on!!


----------



## Fastlane (Apr 11, 2004)

Yeah, the dead sea. My back yard. I can say this for the lake and it is 100% accurate. If they are biting, they are all biting but if they are not, well you get lots of practice casting. Simple as that. The pattern seems to follow the flow of the dam. If they are pulling water heavy, no fish, if it is rising steady, fish on. If it is holding steady then it is hit or miss. I have been on that lake for as long as 14 hrs and not had more than a few nibbles but then all of a sudden a non stop double. This goes for most of the species in the lake too, bass, crappie, cats, saugeyes, and I almost forgot turtles depending on where you are fishing. The lake itself is beautiful this time of year too. No pleasure boaters and clear water. Today the water was like glass when Viper1, his wife, and myself were on the water so he could test drive his newly aquired boat. Tuesday, the gills were hitting like mad. Today was not too exciting. All in all, it is not a very long drive from Cincy and I would not hesitate. Once you learn a little about the lake it will prove to be a gem. But you will find few trophy bass swimming these waters. There are some but not overly populated.


----------



## Rhern44 (Aug 7, 2007)

I've had some success fishing smallmouth at Caesar's, but not in the lake. Go to the Gorge and park there, then cross the bridge and walk down the path to the right and fish the stream. I've had a lot of success with a senko lure. just find one of the pools and throw in and you'll be fine, but they aren't huge fish, I think the biggest I've pulled out was about a 2 pound. Don't have a boat but have tried fishing the shore of the lake and didn't have any success, probably because everywhere you can throw in there 20 boats and waverunners flyin' around. Good Luck!


----------



## vicikid (Mar 23, 2007)

Where's the Gorge? Looking at their PDF map from the Ohio DNR site, but not sure what I'm looking for.

Thanks,
Walter


----------



## Rhern44 (Aug 7, 2007)

If you're looking at the PDF, it's to the very left near the bottom near the Visitor's center. It doesn't say Gorge on the map but the signs in the park do, but you'll turn onto that road and park where it says Tailwater, then walk across the bridge and follow the trail on your right. The park ranger in the visitor center was very helpful in showing me spots to fish, so I would advise anyone to go in there and ask, especially if you don't have a boat like myself.


----------



## taxiecab (Apr 24, 2004)

Hi Pendragon nice to see you are still fishing C C and still holding your own. I agree with you 100%. Let them call it the dead sea or what ever suits thier fancy but you and I and a few others know the truth.
When you go to C C to fish, the 3 things you need are a good lake map, the major feed periods and good electronics. I have had a lot of people laugh at me about the major feed periods but as you read the replies in here some will say they were not doing anything and all of a sudden they turned on. You just got into a major feed periond and they will work most of the time with weather effecting them sometimes.
The NUMBER ONE REASON so many struggle with this lake is because of the depth of it. When you look at the total lake it contains a lot of water and most of it is vertical meaning deep deep.
I have only fished it about 4 times this year and the last time was a couple of weeks ago and we had a good day and there were very few boats on the lake until about 2 pm. My fishing buddy went back that saturday and got 18 nice black crappie. I have shown a lot of guys how to fish this lake and got them started like Pendragon and some others. I am 72 years young now and you can't have fished that long and not learned something.
Fishing requires a lot of good hard work and record keeping and if you don't learn something every trip than take up golf. Fish on.


----------

